
Ask HN: How to set up a home storage backup strategy - ablanco
I would like to backup all my files (photos with family, music, etc) in a way that is:
 * local first
 * relatively easy to maintain
 * optional backup to remote cloud.<p>I&#x27;ve been searching around and I think that the best option is something like a Synology NAS.<p>What are your experiences setting up and maintaining local backup strategies?
======
mceachen
I've meant to write this up for my beta users for ages. Here you go:
[https://photostructure.com/faq/how-do-i-safely-store-
files/](https://photostructure.com/faq/how-do-i-safely-store-files/)

